# Las Vegas accomodation recommendations required



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

There on business but will have some free time.

Accomodation, must see etc. etc.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Dunno about must sees, because we were there a couple of years ago and things change.

We stayed at the Luxor and really enjoyed it.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

2 Years ago we stayed at The Mirage, but if & when we go again I think we'd stay at Caesars Palace.

The shops at Caesars are excellent (the forum), plenty to fill your credit card!

Just take a walk around all the hotels, that's enough of an experience in itself!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

An absolute must see Cirque du Soleil "O"

I stayed at New York New York and that was good but the Bellagio or the Venetian have to be the best hotels from what I saw.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

I also stayed at the Luxor and was very impressed. It even has it's own wedding chapel  The only small problem that I found with it is that it is at the southern end of the strip and therefore you have to walk quite a way if you want to see the rest of the action (or get a cab of course).

There are always lots of shows on, each hotel should have a guide.

There is also a large retail outlet near the airport if cheap shopping is your thing.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

We tried to get in at the Bellagio (one of the girls loves Ocean's 11 :roll: ) but couldn't. Ended up at the Mirage which was fine.

We didn't book in advance though as we were touring and just got what was available on the night.


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

!st time we went we stayed at The Aladin is was superb. Great location, central strip.
2nd time we stayed at The Hilton. Ok hotel but a long way from the strip.
3rd time we stayed at the Luxor, again nice hotel but at the end of the strip.
If we went again we would stay at the Venetian or Aladin.
Must sees? All the major hotels on the strip, Mirage, Bellagio (fountains) Ceasars Palace, Venetian (Gondolas), Aladin, (shops), New York New York (piano bar), Excalibur, Luxor, Mandalay Bay (beach)
Freemont street on old Las Vegas (at night). Stratosphere (roof top rides)
Helicopter ride to Grand Canyon, Hoover Dam.



> An absolute must see Cirque du Soleil


Be carefull there are several version of this show some are ok some are better. We saw one at Bellagio it was definately 

Enjoy!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Don't forget to watch the free pirate show at the Treasure Island hotel.


----------



## LB (May 14, 2002)

We stayed at the Luxor, high up in the Pyramid and thought it was fantastic. We actually thought being at the end of the strip quite good, it was away from 'down town' and some of the less desirable parts of Vegas. The walk down the strip and visiting each hotel is fun, as is dodging the Mexican fellas dishing out call girl cards (they were reaching across my wife to hand me their leaflets!!!).

We only did one show, which was a compromise; the Mrs wanted O, I wanted show girls, so we went to see Zumanite instead which we both thought was excellent.

Trip to the Canyon was good (trip in the helicopter made it), but I would probably do the South rim next time rather than the part nearest to Vegas as the scenery is supposed to be worth the extra journey time.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Forgot to mention, the portion sizes are huge (even by american standards). I had a starter at the Luxor which was probably bigger than a three course meal back in the UK. 
My advice, have a good breakfast. That will easily see you through to the evening.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I've stayed at the Paris and Ballys - Ballys has been done up and was much better the second year. You are quite central for the strip and opposite the Bellagio Fountains.

Another recommendation for Cirque de Soleil '0', I also took a friend to see We Will Rock You at the Paris.

We enjoyed the music and fun at Jimmy Buffett's Margaritaville. Try the 'premium' - comes in a pint glass which you get to keep (or refill!), and every hour between 7 and 10 ish one of the Barmaids dresses up as a mermaid and slides down a waterslide in to a big vat of Margarita!.

The Classic Car show was worth a visit, you'll probably find a free entry voucher in one of the local rags.

If you have a head for heights, try the rides on top of the Stratosphere [smiley=sick2.gif]

The rollercoaster at New York New York was fun too - and if you get chance do the Grand Canyon Heli trip.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

we ahve stayed at various hotels on and off the strip ,this year we stayed at The Hotel at Manday Bay very nice .If its your first time in Vegas stay somewhere central ,Mirage,Caesars for example the Forum shops are great as is The Fashion Mall and Outlet shops


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I have stayed at, Manadalay Bay, NY NY, Aladdin, Tropicana and the Bellagio. I would stay at the Manadalay Bay again, even though it is at one end of the strip the rooms are the biggest and you don't have to walk through a casino to get to your room and believe me this is a must after a couple of days.

The recommendation of "O" at the bellagio is a must!!! The best show I have ever seen and seen it a couple of times. You need to book in advance.
http://www.bellagio.com/pages/frameset_flash.asp
The stage goes from a full standard stage to a huge tank of water in a few seconds with acrobats diving in from the ceiling just brilliant.

Other attractions... There are so many helicopter flights to the grand canyon, the fountains at the bellagio...It goes on and on...

You can also go just out of town to a gun store and shoot machine guns, very strange http://thegunstorelasvegas.com/

What ever you do you will have a great time.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

We've stopped at the Venetian, managed to get a very good deal through expedia.

Fantastic hotel, enormous rooms and bathrooms and all well equipped. The arcade isn't half bad either with the canal running through to a mock up of St Mark's Square.

One attraction that was recommended to use was the The Star Trek Experience at the Hilton (not the one on the strip, the one near the conference centre - not far off the main strip heading down towards the Stratosphere Tower).

Don't worry if Sci-Fi isn't your thing, it's definately not mine, however it doesn't matter. It's an interactive experience, go for both shows (isn't too much more money), and the effects are pretty stunning. Even my girlfriend thought it was amazing and she wouldn't be seen dead watching Sci-Fi. :wink:


----------



## deepcool (May 6, 2002)

I've stayed at the Bellagio and Luxor, and both were great. I preferred the Bellagio from a location perspective (a bit more central on the strip) but thought the service at Luxor was better, and you didn't have to walk through the casino all of the time too, which I can agree is a nightmare afer about three days!

I have to admit, though, I did like the look of the Venetian last time, and it is on a very good spot too.


----------



## Ian golstat (Sep 8, 2004)

Agree with all that's written so far.

We have stayed at The Venetian. The rooms are more like suites and decorated to a high standard. However its a bit expensive. The Luxor is fine but the rooms in the pyramid are smaller than the tower behind plus the noise from the gambling hall below echoes around the pyramid.

Would definitely stay at Bellagio's if it were me. Don't forget that room rates vary wildly during the week ie. weekends are much more than weekdays.

Enjoy!

Ian G


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

> Don't forget that room rates vary wildly during the week ie. weekends are much more than weekdays.


It also depends whether there is a conference in town.
When we stayed at the Aladin on business (this exact time of year) we paid $299 for the room per night for 4 nights. We extended our stay by another day, same room but after the conference had finished and paid $69. 
It's purely a case of supply and demand.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

agree with everything, BUT

even if you dont stay there, YOU MUST have a look at the WYNN!!

http://www.wynnlasvegas.com/index.jsp

its the most over the top amazing hotel i have been to since the Burj Al Arab


----------



## Nikki (Apr 28, 2006)

I have been twice and stayed at the Circus Circus and the Stratosphere. Stratosphere was nice but is right down one end of the strip.

I thought the Mirage looked like a nice place to stay or the venetian which has gondola's etc

I think wherever you stay its worth visiting the different hotels along the strip as most of them have fantastic themes.

The pirate show outside treasure island and the water fountain display outside the Bellagio are worth seeing (and free)

I did the Grand Canyon trip by small plane (which can make you feel quite sick), its a bit pricey but worth seeing.

I think you will find plenty to do there without going off the strip anyway


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Be aware that the Luxor is going through a modernisation process as new owners MGM try to make it more 'up market'. I stayed there at the begining of the month and already work was begining. If money is no object, I'd say the Venetian is your best bet, or the Mirage, which has a cool, tropical theme....


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Stayed at the Wynn this year.......... best hotel with the best show La Reve....... all in water and you just have to see it to believe it..... truely spectacular.

Stayed at the Bellagio and that was great but the Wynn is better, probably only because its newer and smaller


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Last time there, we stayed in the Wynn - seriously impressive 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I've got my first visit to Vagas at the end of February (to recover from the ski-ing!)............ all this is great preparation .



TTwiggy said:


> Be aware that the Luxor is going through a modernisation process as new owners MGM try to make it more 'up market'. I stayed there at the begining of the month and already work was begining. If money is no object, I'd say the Venetian is your best bet, or the Mirage, which has a cool, tropical theme....


We are staying at the Luxor :?

Hev x


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Don't forget that the price of hotel rooms at the week-end (or during special events) can be up to 4-times the price of during the week. We paid 59 dollars a night at the Luxor as we were staying from Monday to Thursday.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dont worry Hev the Luxor is massive, you can always get on the moving walkway to Excaliber or turn right to Mandalay Bay :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Dont worry Hev the Luxor is massive, you can always get on the moving walkway to Excaliber or turn right to Mandalay Bay :wink:


Yeah, you wont be sleeping much anyway


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Dont worry Hev the Luxor is massive, you can always get on the moving walkway to Excaliber or turn right to Mandalay Bay :wink:
> ...


  - that could be taken the wrong way :roll: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Have you ever tried sleeping with a plaster cast on ?????


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Urmmmmm, yup......... 16 weeks worth :? .............you pessimist! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Only one plastercast is optimism :lol: :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...












Hev x


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Here is my recommendation, wrap up warm as the weather is some of the coldest in years!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> Here is my recommendation, wrap up warm as the weather is some of the coldest in years!


Your not wrong, it was fffreezing, far colder than here or LA.

Hoover dam and Grand Canyon were fantastic, hotels all OTT to some degree or other.

Shame they allow smoking almost everywhere.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Heh, did it snow? It did when I was there a couple of years ago! Can you imagine how odd it looks to be in the middle of the desert and for there to be snow coming down?! I have a photo of some guy snowboarding down some steps somewhere... weird...! :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

QuackingPlums said:


> Heh, did it snow? It did when I was there a couple of years ago! Can you imagine how odd it looks to be in the middle of the desert and for there to be snow coming down?! I have a photo of some guy snowboarding down some steps somewhere... weird...! :lol:


When we did ourr tour there a couple of years ago, it was pissing down as we drove into Death Valley. :roll:

Trust the Brits to bring the weather with them.


----------

